# Big one!



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Last night 7 lb.s 2 oz. Big Joshy!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Angry looking girl with some Shoulders, Congrats!


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats on that awesome fish!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Great looking fish


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great looking fish, congrats.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a beasty girl! Great job! Congrats!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

NICE !!! Good job


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Great fish! Nice work.


----------



## ripalip (Oct 21, 2014)

Piggy. Nice fish.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

nice job.. super jealous. wish all my buckeye females weren't laying dead in the spillway this summer they've been few and far between


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice looking fish! The one lying on the ground looks decent too.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful fish congrats


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Hit it again tonight, 30 mph winds , 2 ft waves; rainy but fish were on, 10 hits, 6 fish , biggest 19", smallest 13". Big joshy, 3" pearl chartreuse, caught them all.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish! Congrats.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Good job John I take good pics.  Shame it took you so long to try them Joshy swims.lol


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats on that pig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Real nice saugeye. Congrats. Last night was brutal at least for me. Wimped out after an hour.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Great fish! What we all wish for. Congrats.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice one! I love spring around the corner!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Good job John I take good pics.  Shame it took you so long to try them Joshy swims.lol


Troy can catch em, and take great pics! And yes I should have listened 2 years ago! My first one on a Joshy was Sunday night, and have caught 17 since then, and haven't taken it off yet!!!!1 LOL


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Really nice fish, gonna go this weekend, I hope !!!!


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Awesome fish. I'll be happy if I catch one half that size this spring. Im still new to saugeye fishing but hope to get into them soon. I've struck out both times I've hit the water this week.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Great looking trophy saugeye, congrats


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow!!!!! Nice catch!!!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

carp said:


> Last night 7 lb.s 2 oz. Big Joshy!


I live in marion I can't find them big joshys anywhere,where can i find them?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

odell daniel said:


> I live in marion I can't find them big joshys anywhere,where can i find them?


http://www.bigjoshyswimbaits.com/


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

That's a dandy


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Odell you can also get them at the Bass Pro Shop at Indian Lake,or at Fishermans Warehouse in Columbus.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Aren't you glad your brother in law out fished you with them


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice fish - Congrats!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

fishwendel2 said:


> Aren't you glad your brother in law out fished you with them


Still beating me up!!!!! I love my brother-in - law! LOL


----------

